# Amplificador de mp3 para auto



## globodemivida (Oct 12, 2010)

Buenas! Este es mi primer tema. Les comento que estuve viendo en una pagina de compra y venta unos amplificadores para auto donde se conecta la ficha del mp3. Para lo que son me parecian demasiado caros! Quisiera saber si alguno tiene un pcb de algun circuito asi. Los parlantes son los que traia el auto, ni idea cuanta potencia, pero es muy poca!
Muchas gracias


----------



## palomo (Oct 12, 2010)

Hummmmmmm, Hummmmmmmm, Hummmmmmmm, Lo siento con los datos que pones por mas que intente adivinar me es imposible, si puedes poner mas referencias y si puedes poner algun link de lo que buscas  (porque aun no creo que puedas subir fotos) sera mas facil ayudarte de lo contrario solo estariamos dando suposiciones.

Saludos.

Y bienvenido al foro globodemivida


----------



## globodemivida (Oct 12, 2010)

Mira este es el link _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-94068674-amplificador-45x4-para-conectar-tu-mp3-mp4-cel-al-auto-moto-_JM_ ... Igualmente me parece poco creible que eso, que es puro disipador pueda mover esos monstruos...


----------



## palomo (Oct 12, 2010)

Haaaaa mi ya entender, ahora si dime para que te haces tanto drama, en el foro podras encontrar amplificadores que trabajen con 12V, no esperes obtener mucha potencia los ay de la serie TDAxxxx puedes armarte cualquiera, ahora viendo el link no creo que este amplificador sea clase D a menos que ocupe componentes SMD y una fuente SMPS cosa que dudo por el tamaño , ocupa el buscado sirve que te vas empapando con los proyectos que ay, estudialos y elije el que mas te agrade y ponemos manos a la obra, y la verdad no creo que te gaste mas de 1/4 parte de lo que cuesta el del anuncio, y eso de lo que le ponen "MOSFET" a la foto bonito montaje.

Saludos


----------

